# I've started a blog & ask for reviews



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I figure if I'm going to do this right, I better start a journal of sorts. After looking on a few options, I figured a simple blog would probably be the best way. At this time, I've made one short post with one picture. Please review it and let me know what you think. Is the font easy to read. Does the font need to be bigger or a different style? Does the one picture (a book cover) I inserted show up on your device? I did not choose the blog's background picture, but might be able to change it.

I created this first blog post(?) on my computer, but hope to do the majority from my iPhone.

There's a link to my blog under my signature. Let's hope that works. 

If not, http://www.eriksgoatsblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like a good start. One book that is a must read that you will greatly enjoy and learn a ton of stuff from is Pat Coleby's Natural Goat Care.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done Erik. Looks good on all points!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like a winner to me. I had no trouble reading it and I do with some fonts and the picture is fine.


----------

